# new to ibs and need help!



## dave14 (Jul 13, 2009)

hi my name is dave 24 im new to this group and web site.... im from england and just want to share my story with other people with ibs. sometimes it seem im the only one and nobody understands what its like, ii do know thats not true but it does seem like that on the bad days. neways if anyone wants to chat and share storys ill be happy to hear from you


----------



## AlphaBowel (Jul 16, 2009)

Hey what's up I'm 19 from London. I know how you feel, it seems like you're the only person in the world with IBS and the doctor or the internet doesnt seem to provide much information for us.I'm ok with it now though, I try to see the funny side of it through the panic attacks, vicious pains and diarrhea


----------



## alabama231 (Feb 2, 2009)

Hi! I'm 22 and from England too!! And yeah, I also feel like I'm the only one in the world with it!! Not the easies of subjects to talk to your mates about!! My doctor just gave me drugs to take and sent me on my way!! Plus its annoying, my doctor refuses to put my meds on a repeat prescription so every month when I need a refill its always so much hassel!!


----------



## SB666 (Sep 5, 2009)

Hey I'm new here too. I live in England too, in Devon. I feel pretty lonely some times being the only person with IBS that I know of. But I just try to get through each day and do things I enjoy from home. I've had IBS for about nine years now and it sucks! But I'm only 22 and I hope there will one day be a cure. Until then I take food supplements to help me digest stuff, like extra stomach acid and things to feed the good bacteria in the bowel. Its working well so far, and I hope it keeps working.


----------



## alabama231 (Feb 2, 2009)

Yeah I would say that I have had my IBS-D for about 9 years too, although at varying levels!! It has got progressively worse, although its not too bad atm, but I put that down to me being home and not at uni! I have recently started drinking probiotic yogurts and they seems to have helped, but the real test will be when I return to living at uni as it is truely shocking there!


----------



## Bekks (Sep 14, 2009)

Hi, I'm very new to IBS too. Just been diagnosed 2 weeks ago after months of agony. And still in agony.Only 23 and it seems like a mountain i have gotta climb before i find it any easier. Just don't know where to begin. I have a super super healthy diet. Eating home made yoghurts etc. But to no avail.Though think mine is closely linked with change, getting anxious and stress.I'm from England too.Wish there would be some self help groups for us British, i can't seem to find anything. Not even in my area.


----------



## PeaLea (Sep 16, 2009)

Im 22 from northants







I wish i wasnt ehre but have no choice...never had ibs before one morning i woke up (10 weeks ago) and never been right since, ive gone through nausea vomiting weighloss (which isnt so good as am nautrally a skinny minie) but my ibs seems to occur once amonth...so im slightly different i also seem to go from ibs-c to ibs-d ... atm i cannot win the only thing that keeps me going is knowin that for 2 weeks in a month am ok, im hoping the doctor will sort me out with the pill tomorrow


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

I'm 26 and from England, diagnosed aged 16.I am mostly under control but having a bad patch at the moment. It can take a while, but you will eventually find ways of dealing with it that work for you. Hypnosis was the best thing I tried.Nikki


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Hi - Just popped in to mention that the hypnotherapy that Nikki did may be helpful to you - The therapist - Michael Mahoney - has worked with many young people very successfully. One student he had missed out on two years of school, and once finished with the sessions, was able to return to university with no problems. He is in Warrington Cheshire, but he also provides the sessions on CDs or download (the IBS Audio Program 100) if you are too far away to see him - you can ask your GP to get it for you then the NHS could possibly take care of it - worth a try anyway - It has helped me and so many students and young people. You can find out more information here http://www.ibscds.com . I came to this BB in 2000 and nothing helped me before doing this program, and I would be happy to help you if I can. Take care.


----------



## jadynsmommy07 (Nov 11, 2009)

Hi I am 23 and just recently been dx with IBS. I had gone through 2 years of test and rx's with no real answer. I recently just spent 3 days in the hospital. Had a CT scan, a lower sigmoid colonospocpy, and a endoscpopy. The only thing they could find was some irritation on in my lower colon. I have had d: for over two years. Tried Asacol, Lomotil, and chlorostrime, with no luck. Would have periods of no d and no pain. And then out of no where poof...its back! I am a junior in college and raising a 2 year old on my own. I am a nursing student, so needless to say i live a pretty stressful life. However, now with the dx I was wondering if anyone could give me some pointers on how to better manage my IBS. O yeah as of yesterday I was put on Bentyl TIB PRN; Imodium TIB PRN; Ultram PRN for pain, no/low fat diet, and gradual Fiber increase.......


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Many of us find it is a few symptom management techniques working in concert that seems to help us most. So tweaking a diet, using supplements (Like the Calcium Carbonate... see "Linda's Calcium Thread" at the very top of the Diarrhea Forum), exercise, medications, hypnotherapy, etc... working all together may help the most. So go over your symptoms and then look at our forums and read what seems to apply to you. Then post any questions you may have. I applaud you for doing all that you do despite your IBS! I am hoping in time you will indeed have your symptoms managed.All the best


----------



## JmL (Sep 1, 2009)

Hey everyone,I'm 23 and from manchester. I've had IBS D for the last 6 years and it's been bad. I've yet to find a way to manage it and it does effect everything i do.Recently it's gotten worse to such a point where i've been in at uni once in the last 7 weeks. That's just says it all.If anyone can recommend any techniques or over the counter medication that helps with the constant d, i'd appreciate it.


----------



## KarlT (Dec 1, 2009)

Hi 23 too I've been suffering from ibs-d symptoms all my life but it only started to get to a real problem when I was in my 2nd yr at Uni, I missed loads off lectures and not always down to just being hung over! lol It got so bad I remember not even being able to go to the corner shop with out panicing and proper stessing about it.I'm no where near as bad as that now but have a long way to go yet, I'm from the west midlands but I'm wanting to move to Manchester with friends but there's always the ibs thing niggleing at me.Medication wise I used to get imodium from over the counter, and would take that anytime I was feeling bad or was going out, but now I've been perscribed it can get 3mouths worth for the cost of 2packs that way. it's called loperamide hydrochloride. I take one a day it does help, not a cure but is worth giving it a go. Speak to ur GP


----------



## claire_louise (Dec 8, 2009)

Hi everyone, I'm really glad to find others who can empathise with my situation. I'm 23 and from Nottingham, and I was diagnosed with IBS 3 years ago (although I've had similar problems all my life and was in hospital a lot with it as a child). Being ill has totally ruined my life, especially over the last year. I had to give up my job and I then broke up with my boyfriend of 7 years, largely due to the fact that being so ill all the time made it pretty much impossible to have a relationship. I have a fantastic consultant who is a world expert in IBS but I've yet to find anything that helps.


----------



## redelephant (Jan 4, 2010)

Hi, I'm 20 and I'm from England too







also struggling with Drs! I have anxiety, depression and post viral fatigue, quite determined not to let this affect my life negatively as well!


----------

